#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Ελ.Ε.Μ.: Καταστατικό

## Xάρης

Το καταστατικό της Ελ.Ε.Μ. μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

Την  αρχική μορφή του κειμένου, χωρίς σελιδοδείκτες και με πιο απλή μορφοποίηση, μπορείτε να δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

